# Anyone been along the Moselle



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Bryan and I are thinking of going along the Mosselle next month, anyone got any tips for us? 

I understand that it's very beautiful and wouldn't want to miss the best bits, so any tips PLEASE?

Thanks

Rosemary


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*anyone been along the Mosselle*

Oh yeah, how DO you spell it?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rosemary,

The Moselle is lovely and quite a few Stellplatz to stay on if doing the German part. As I am in France on a tourist office internet connection I am afraid I cannot go into detail. 

I probably have a few photos in the Aires/Stellplatz photo section for you to look at.

Enjoy


----------



## harburner (Oct 20, 2006)

*Mosel*

We stayed at the Campingplatz am Freizeitzentrum on banks of Mosel at Cochem. Very nice clean, large site with easy walk along the river to village. Supermarket very close.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Wild camp at Cochem just before the coach park, you have to pay during the day. 8km from Cochem (Ernst I think) towards Trier there is a Stellplatz with all waste dumping, opposite side or the road there is a large wine cellar, the chappie that runs it is called Norman, he speaks perfect english. Further on you can stay on a Wine farm stellplatz. A must is to call in at Berncastle Kues, a beautiful town, another must is visit Traben Trabach this town has a web cam on the bridge that runs between the two part town, there are loads of stellplatz all along the Mosel..........have fun  

Keith


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Rosmary...try the web cam on.

www.moselcam.de

Keith


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

The Mossel is motorhome paradise, we have been a couple of times in the past few years and are off again next week.
In the past i have headed for Trier, a nice town and a good stellaplatz at the Messepark then from there just headed north, some days we did no more than a few miles before stopping again. 
There are literraly stellapalatz every couple of miles and some of my favourites are Longuich and Nuemagen both lovely places to stop also many others far too many to mention.


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*the Mosel*

Thanks to everyone who has and is gonna post with advice and info', it sounds as if we MUST NOT miss it

Rosemary


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

A long time since I did the Moselle trip but NOT to be missed.Beautiful area and although expensive a trip on a steamer down the river is very relaxing and you can enjoy the stunning scenery as well as having a glass or two of good quality german wine.Cochem is a favourite spot with Bernkastel and Trier close seconds.
Also plenty of wineries(if you like an occasional glass of fermented grape juice) where you can sample before you buy.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

You'll get close to Boppard on the Rhine. Lovely little tourist trap on a very nice bit of the Rhine. It's amazing to see the size of the barges and how they negotiate the river there.


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

just recently come back from there. There are so many lovely stellplatz all along the way. As said must stops are ernst for cochem, trier , minheim is a beautifull stellplatz . Best advice is plan nothing travel along and if you like somewhere stop, if you dont move on .There is literally hundreds of places along the moselle.

Depending on how long you have a coupleof days on the rhine as well is very nice. I recommend Bacharach. We did a trip on the rhine from Koblenz to Rudesheim on the paddle steamer. It was lovely, but a very long day from 9am to 8pm with only 45 mins off the boat in rudesheim. Id maybe do a shorter trip

top tip :- if you dont have it allready get the bord atlas stellplatz book 


mary and gary


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rosemary and Bryan. We have been along the Moselle twice and must agree with others who have posted, It is lovely, new views round every bend and loads of Stellplatze.
Unfortunately both times it was on the start of our May/June trip and in early May the weather was wet windy and cold, so we have ended up in the South of France. June should be a lot better and you will have a wonderful time, might come with you if we have the van back.
See you at the weekend.
Sid & Shirley


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Moselle meandering*

Cheers Sid

Hope you can make, maybe you will be able to pick up a few bits for your Hymer while your over there.

The Snail


----------

